# Ford 340 Hydraulic System



## mxbennett (Jan 29, 2012)

I've got an old Ford 340 & I just want to add hydraulic fluid to the front/bucket system - but can figure out where to add it. :dazed:

Anyone know where the correct fill location is? - much appreciated


----------

